
How to get real legitimate feedback on your resume - max0563
I am a part of this startup called Resume Reviewers. Resume Reviewers is a site that allows people to upload their resumes and have their reviewed by real people online in less than 48 hours. We know that people are lacking serious reliable feedback on their resumes so that is why we started this company. If you are interested head over to https:&#x2F;&#x2F;resumereviewers.com
======
minimaxir
Don't use a self-post to obfuscate the fact that you have been spamming this
domain.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=resumereviewers.com](https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=resumereviewers.com)

